# Are any shops bringing in the IPV3 box mod?



## Bianca (20/10/14)

Hi guys

Are any vendors bringing in the IPV3 box mod?it looks like a great device.


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

Hi there @Bianca

Most welcome to the forum. When you have a moment, please take a minute to introduce yourself here http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/24/

I'm sure the retailers will respond to your query regarding the IPV3


----------



## jtgrey (20/10/14)

Bianca said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Are any vendors bringing in the IPV3 box mod?it looks like a great device.


Hi @Bianca look for @Sir Vape sure he will be able to help you out with the ipv 3 . Plus he offers great customer service  . O and very welcome to the best forum in the world .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/10/14)

Hello there

Yes we do. Being packed today and leaving tomorrow. Pop me an email on Hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (21/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hello there
> 
> Yes we do. Being packed today and leaving tomorrow. Pop me an email on Hugo@sirvape.co.za



Whats the price range on the ipv v3?


----------



## jtgrey (21/10/14)

@Sir Vape 


Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Whats the price range on the ipv v3?


----------



## Sir Vape (22/10/14)

Hey guys

We have just been informed that our agent who is affiliated with Pioneer4you cannot send our stock of IPV3's that we booked. The reason she gave is that Pioneer will only allow then to ship to US and Europe on these units currently. I then contacted Pioneer and that is the case but can buy direct from them but at almost double the price.Its just not feasible and the price of the units would then have to increase and I honestly don't think the units are worth that price to be honest.

It's highly frustrating and the attitude of Pioneer on this is unreasonable and not sure what their game is. My agent has told me that they will keep me updated and they should be able to ship next month to South Africa but need to await confirmation from Pioneer. I also have a feeling they have rushed production of this device after watching a couple of new reviews and think it needs a bit more time to iron out the issues that have been reported. More than happy to rather wait and will keep you updated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Al3x (22/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys
> 
> We have just been informed that our agent who is affiliated with Pioneer4you cannot send our stock of IPV3's that we booked. The reason she gave is that Pioneer will only allow then to ship to US and Europe on these units currently. I then contacted Pioneer and that is the case but can buy direct from them but at almost double the price.Its just not feasible and the price of the units would then have to increase and I honestly don't think the units are worth that price to be honest.
> 
> It's highly frustrating and the attitude of Pioneer on this is unreasonable and not sure what their game is. My agent has told me that they will keep me updated and they should be able to ship next month to South Africa but need to await confirmation from Pioneer. I also have a feeling they have rushed production of this device after watching a couple of new reviews and think it needs a bit more time to iron out the issues that have been reported. More than happy to rather wait and will keep you updated.


exactly why I was waiting for the reviews, but this one is gonna be worth the wait IMO, if you planning on getting the second batch with most of the glitches sorted, I will most def be supporting you on this one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (22/10/14)

Hey @Al3x 

Will keep you posted mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (22/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Al3x
> 
> Will keep you posted mate


Me too please @Sir Vape,have my heart set on a black one


----------

